# Lobster Tank



## Sue (Mar 19, 2004)

Was browsing around ebay and stumbled across this. Might be a neat thing for somebody.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=25376&item=3807596555&rd=1


----------



## Sue (Mar 19, 2004)

He's got a few of them including a double decker.


----------

